# Pet Peeve - Why do record companies put brand new CDs in sealable inner sleeves?



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

They're always sealed closed by the time I open the box set. And unsealing them usually makes a mess of the sleeve.

Just got the Gardiner Beethoven cycle packaged that way.

And for that matter I also got the Gardiner Handel Oratorio box, which was packaged in a box labelled Philips, while everything inside the box was labelled London.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This seems to be a recent unfortunate development. I bought a 21 CD box and all the sleeves are glued shut. It's really stupid and frustrating. If it was a small record label I would send an email. But it's a huge conglomerate, so I didn't bother.


----------

